# Cloudy water



## Piscesarcana (Apr 22, 2004)

I filter my 55 gal with an emperor 400 and do 25-50% water changes every week or two. The last couple of days, however, the tanks has become very cloudy (almost a white misty look). I did a full 50% water change today and it didn't help much. Still very cloudy. Any suggestions?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

do you have any carbon media in that emp? have you been feeding them new food?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Sounds 2me like u have a bacteria bloom goin on!! This happened 2me a while back when i changed filters!!! But after a couple of weeks of just leavin the tank 2 settle everythin is back 2normal!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

xtreme_pingu said:


> Sounds 2me like u have a bacteria bloom goin on!! This happened 2me a while back when i changed filters!!! But after a couple of weeks of just leavin the tank 2 settle everythin is back 2normal!!!


 that's what it sounds like to me as well. if you are getting a bacterial bloom then you don't want to do large water changes because you won't allow the bacteria level to catch up to the ammonia. just let it run its course and do very small water changes if necessary (15%).

Joe


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I think I've got the same problem, I did about a 40% water change a couple days ago and changed the filters, its getting a little bit better every day.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

since your filters contain a huge portion of beneficial bacteria, putting in new pads can cause the white cloudy boom. let the tank sit for a week or two and it will return to normal.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Piscesarcana said:


> I filter my 55 gal with an emperor 400 and do 25-50% water changes every week or two. The last couple of days, however, the tanks has become very cloudy (almost a white misty look). I did a full 50% water change today and it didn't help much. Still very cloudy. Any suggestions?


 When you introduced your substrate to your tank did you prewash it ?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

sounds like an algea bloom. UV unit will kill it.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

try accu-clear its the best product I've used it now my tank is sparkly.


----------

